# NotePerformer with Sibelius Rolls on Cymbals getting quieter and than louder again. Solution



## Wegg (Jan 15, 2020)

I have just found this peculiar behaviour with NotePerfomer in Sibelius and also a solution. I thought I would just share it saving anyone else hours of frustration. 

With a trill on a cymbal using NotePerformer in Sibelius I was getting the roll getting quieter half way through and then going back to the original dynamic. This was not happening with Sibelius 6 Essentials sounds or Sibelius 7 sounds. I found selecting the trill, going to the inspector and selecting the "play straight" tick box stopped this behaviour. Oddly trills on drums doesn't seem to have this problem.

Jonathan


----------



## Wallander (Jan 16, 2020)

Wegg said:


> I have just found this peculiar behaviour with NotePerfomer in Sibelius and also a solution. I thought I would just share it saving anyone else hours of frustration.
> 
> With a trill on a cymbal using NotePerformer in Sibelius I was getting the roll getting quieter half way through and then going back to the original dynamic. This was not happening with Sibelius 6 Essentials sounds or Sibelius 7 sounds. I found selecting the trill, going to the inspector and selecting the "play straight" tick box stopped this behaviour. Oddly trills on drums doesn't seem to have this problem.
> 
> Jonathan


Are you perhaps using a Sibelius version prior to Sibelius 2019.4? 

In versions of Sibelius older than that, _trill_ playback is broken for percussion sounds. The wrong sound is heard for every other note (the trill is played diatonically on the percussion map). It happens also with Sibelius 6/7 sounds, unless the sound has a sampled trill/roll, which may be the case here. If it's a generated trill, you may have to lower the trill speed from the Inspector to hear the problem clearly. 

Sibelius 2019.4 solves the issue.


----------



## Wegg (Jan 16, 2020)

Wallander said:


> Are you perhaps using a Sibelius version prior to Sibelius 2019.4?
> 
> In versions of Sibelius older than that, _trill_ playback is broken for percussion sounds. The wrong sound is heard for every other note (the trill is played diatonically on the percussion map). It happens also with Sibelius 6/7 sounds, unless the sound has a sampled trill/roll, which may be the case here. If it's a generated trill, you may have to lower the trill speed from the Inspector to hear the problem clearly.
> 
> Sibelius 2019.4 solves the issue.



Hi Arne

Thanks for your reply. Im actually using Sibelius 2019.12. I just did some experiments on a completely new file (no tempo or dynamics specified) . I can't hear different instruments when I slow the trill down to speed 2 as you suggest but also I no longer got the behaviour I reported. I then tried increasing the speed step by step. I don't get the behaviour up to 11 but at 12 I do. Increasing the speed from 12 to 16 the beginning and end loud parts of the trill get shorted until at 16 and above there is only a slight emphasis at the beginning (this emphasis also happens with "play straight" and is probably intended).

I note you are from NotePerformer. I would like to take the opportunity of saying how impressed I am with NotePerformer, not only the product itself but the documentation is really clear and well written.

Jonathan


----------



## Wallander (Jan 16, 2020)

Wegg said:


> Hi Arne
> 
> Thanks for your reply. Im actually using Sibelius 2019.12. I just did some experiments on a completely new file (no tempo or dynamics specified) . I can't hear different instruments when I slow the trill down to speed 2 as you suggest but also I no longer got the behaviour I reported. I then tried increasing the speed step by step. I don't get the behaviour up to 11 but at 12 I do. Increasing the speed from 12 to 16 the beginning and end loud parts of the trill get shorted until at 16 and above there is only a slight emphasis at the beginning (this emphasis also happens with "play straight" and is probably intended).
> 
> ...


If you use 2019.12, it's most likely unrelated to the problem I described.

If you attach the .sib file to support @ wallanderinstruments . com, I'm happy to have a look at it. 

And thank you!


----------



## Wegg (Jan 16, 2020)

Wallander said:


> If you use 2019.12, it's most likely unrelated to the problem I described.
> 
> If you attach the .sib file to support @ wallanderinstruments . com, I'm happy to have a look at it.
> 
> And thank you!


----------



## Wegg (Jan 16, 2020)

Here is a file that exhibits the behaviour. I am a little confused by what you mean by "attach the .sib file to support @ wallanderinstruments . com" as "support @ wallanderinstruments . com" does not seem to find a web site.

Jonathan


----------



## gussunkri (Jan 17, 2020)

Wegg said:


> Here is a file that exhibits the behaviour. I am a little confused by what you mean by "attach the .sib file to support @ wallanderinstruments . com" as "support @ wallanderinstruments . com" does not seem to find a web site.
> 
> Jonathan


I think it is not a website, but an email address.


----------



## Wallander (Jan 17, 2020)

gussunkri said:


> I think it is not a website, but an email address.


Correct.


----------



## Wallander (Jan 17, 2020)

Wegg said:


> Here is a file that exhibits the behaviour. I am a little confused by what you mean by "attach the .sib file to support @ wallanderinstruments . com" as "support @ wallanderinstruments . com" does not seem to find a web site.
> 
> Jonathan


I'm not able to see any attachment here, unfortunately. But if you reply to one of our download emails, and attach the .sib file with your email, I'll find it.


----------

